# can i substitute potassium chloride for pot sulfate



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

1. 1/4 cup of potassium sulphate
2. 1/4 cup of epsom salt (magnesium sulphate)
3. 1/8 cup of potassium nitrate (salt peter)


are they roughly equivalent ? i cant seem to readily lay hands on pot sulfate


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

It is not clear what your question is?
Do you mean can you substitute Potassium Chloride for Potassium Sulfate? The answer is no. 

The ratio of potassium is not the same in potassium chloride and potassium sulfate. In addition, extra chlorides are not that good to have in your tank. There are species that find it toxic. You really should stick with a program exactly unless you are a PhD. chemist!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I second what ray said. 

The reason you can't directly substitute them is that potassium chloride is more potent, a smaller amount will increase the K level a lot more than an equivalent (by weight) potassium sulfate dose.

You would need to calculate (or check out the fertilator at the top of the page) how much to add. But as ray said, excess chloride in the water isn't a good thing, so if you dose this chemical, dose sparingly.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

ok - i am sure you are correct - but there are a lot of threads talking about KCL and nosalt and salt substitutes being used - soooooo - i thought it wouldnt be the end of the world as i know it - hahahahaahahaha - and made a batch - i still have my eyebrows - hahahahaha - maybe i shouldnt be laughing - duh - i can be so stupid - anyway - a dose was given of 55ml of the resulting solution - I looked at the salt substitute and it is right at 50% KCL
so - you are saying that potassium sulfate has a lower percentage of potassium in it ?
so - i should definitely throw this batch out right ? no problem - i will
but , is it OK for this does to stay in the tank ? or should i do a nice water change immediately ?
i wont do it again - man i hate being a bumbling noob


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

but - a bumbling noob i am - hahahahahahahahaah


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

It is always good to do regular water changes so I’d recommend that. 
If everything hasn’t died in your tank (and I suspect this is true) find a plan that looks good for your life style and stick to it. (No substitutions).
It is not an easy thing to invent a new fertilization protocol.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

actually my tank has done just fine with it - hornwort is growing - i am sure it will climb out and strangle me soon - hahahahahahaah - so i must say - KCL works - no harm done


----------

